# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Gurra Popullore Came

## Plaku me kostum

Nga Sejdi Kondi. 

Po  e shkruaj sic eshte. Ka shume "ë" por sdo perdor "ë". Mos me beni pyetje per perkthime  :perqeshje:  

*Fjalë të Ali Pashës për Camërine e sipërme*

Agallaret markaqote
Hoxhallaret ninaqote
Namuslite janjarjote
Nikoqiret shalsjote
Gunedhiret dishaqote
Grurestreloshit vervjote
Bukedhenesit lopsjote
Luftetaret Kocjote
Bujqemirete mursjote
Fukarenjte ciftiqote
Ata pandalejmonite
Te humburite ne ullite,
Filaqot' konispolite
Te nderuarit, sojlite.
Spartajote, palle-lare 
Verselote trima te rralle, 
Skupicot' are me are.
Cameria lule me ere
Bujare dere me dere. 

*Fjalor:*

*Cameria e siperme* - shih shenimin e meposhtem
*Namusli* - i ndershem
*Gundedhire* - cobane, barinj
*Grurestreloshit* - qe e nxjerrin grurin nga stralli
*Bujqemiret* - bujqit e mire
*Fukarenjte* - te varferit
*Sojlite* - fisniket.


*Shenim*: 

Thuhet se rreth viteve 1795-1796 Ali Pashe Tepelena i Janines ka bere nje udhetim nga Butrinti, Borshi, Delvina, Markati, ne Konispol, Filat e ne te gjitha fshatrat e Camerise se siperme(pjesa e krahines se Camerise nga lumi Kallama deri ne lumin e Shalesit, Pandalejmon e Qafa e Kullucires).

Konispol 1985

----------


## Plaku me kostum

*Kenge Dasme (1-36)*


1.
*FRIJTI ERA E TE NGRITI*

Frijti era e te ngriti
Moj hunaze, 
Mu ne Shales te verviti
Dolli vjehera e te priti
Me flori te doraviti
Me llokume te gostiti
Moj hunaze.

Frijti era e te ngriti
Prapa malit te verviti
Dolli kunata te priti
Te puthi e te rufiti
Frijti era e te ngriti
Mu ne Kondaj te verviti
Dolli dhendri e te priti
Me sahat daroviti
Moj hunaze. 

Moj nane sishkruare
Fle apo je zgjuare, 
Vajzene ta muarrme.

Nuk e muarrt' e dhash vete
Te trashegonet per jete...!

----------


## Plaku me kostum

2. 

*C'TE NDRIT GUSHA MOJ ESMA*

C'te ndrit gusha moj Esma
Jarna, jarna. jarnana*
Nga florite o baba.
C'te ndritin duart, Esma
Nga beleziqet baba.
C'tu mbush oda** moj Esma,
Jane krushqit o baba;
Do te marrin moj Esma
Erdhi kali jashte, ja: 
Ku do shkosh moj Esma?
Prapa malit o baba,
Ne ato kullat e ra
Nenoja*** keshtu me tha...

*Fjalor:*

*Perseritje pas cdo vargu
Oda** - dhoma
Nenoja*** - nena

*Shenim:*

Emri Esma eshte shume i perhapur si ne fshatrat e rrethines se Konispolit vecanerisht ne Markat, Pandalejmon, Navarice, Vllahat, etj.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

3.

*C'MA KE BALLIN-O ME LULE*

C'ma ke ballin-o me lule
Moj bardhule,
Lulet-o jepi hua
Ballin-o nema mua,
Lulet o jepja Ylberit
Balline mua te mjerit.
C'mi ke ke faqet-o me lule
Moj bardhule,
Lulet-o jepi hua
Faqet-o nemi mua,
Lulet-o falja Ylberit
Faqet o mua te mjerit*.
Merri lullet po i do
Dhender-o,
Nuk t'i jap u** faqet-o
Jo mor jo...***

*Fjalor:*

*Kenga vazhdon edhe me gjate, me gushen, site(syte) etj.
U** - une
*** Kater vargjet e fundit perserite pas cdo pjese (strofe)

*Shenim:*
Eshte kenge dasme qe kendohet kur hyn nusja ne shtepine e dhendrit.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

4.

*C'U NISE U BERE ILL*

C'u nise* u bere ill*
Nuse guri xhevahir
Sa bukur rrobat te rrine
Nana*** sec te ben sehir.

C'u nise u bere ill
Safo guri Xhevahir
Me harxhe e ke pelshine****
Dupke***** te madhe florine
Jelekun mbushur tertire. 

Fjalor: 

Nise* - stolise
Ill** - yll
Nana*** - nena
Pelshine**** - bluze e bukur e qendisur
Dupke***** - monedhe floriri

----------


## Plaku me kostum

5.

*ULU MAL TE DALE HENA*

Ulu mal te dale hena
Te na hije feksi berna*,
Qe te dale grikezena, 
C'e ka stolisur e jema**
Stolisure allafrenga. 
Aman trendafil me glema***
Aman trendafil gonxhe,
Mua nje fjale s'me the.
E bukura ne bahce,
Lule permbi lule je.
E mira e shoqeve
Dukesh qe sojleshe**** je.

*Fjalor:*

Te ha hije feksi berna* - te hyje drita brenda.
E jema** - nana, nena e vajzes qe do te martohet.
Trendafil me glema*** - trendafil me gjemba.
Sojleshe**** - fisnike.

*Shenim:*
Zakonisht kendohet nga vajzat-shoqet te asaj qe martohet ate dite.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

6.

*NGREU NUSE NGREU*

Ngreu nuse ngreu
Ngreu moj e mire,
T'ju bec vjehres, e vjeherit
Kafe per te pire.
Ngreu nuse ngreu
Odat per te fshire,
Beje nuse beje
Feks  e llams* shtepine.
Vere nuse vere
Poshin me tertire**, 
Kur te fshice shkallet
Te te bejne sehire***.
Ngreu nuse ngreu
Moj duar argjende,
Se shtepija burrit
Eshte shtepija tende.
Ngreu nuse ngreu
Lule trendeline,
Se sot kemi miqe
Shtroje moj shtepine!

*Fjalor:*

Feks e llams* - ndritoje, lllamburise qe te ndricoje
Poshi me tertire&** - shamija mandilja me hoja te qendisura me disa ruaza te vogelza cilindrike.
Te te bejne sehire*** - te te shohin komshijte e te gezohen. 

lol

Kjo me kujton muhabetet me gjyshen.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hotlani

VARGJE shume te bukura CAME

----------


## Plaku me kostum

7.

*ENI SHOQE TE KENDOJME*


Eni shoqe te kendojme
Do t'ju thome nje histori,
C'me nglau mua te zezes
Tek po rrinja ne shtepi,
Qe nje djale shume i mire
Djal' i urte fshatari,
Sa here qe shkoj ne udhe
Ai del ne port' e rri,
Isharet ma ben me dore;
Hajde te fejohemi!
Dale bandill, dale, dale
Te behem dhe u sa ti,
Dale sa te marr te kuq
Dhe te kuqerroheme, 
Dale sa te marr te bardhe
Dhe te zbukuroheme,
Dale sa te marr pasqiren
Bukur te veshtroneme...
Eja moj sorkadhe eja
Se besnik mua me ke,
S'kam nevoje per bukurira
Te dua keshtu si je!

----------


## Plaku me kostum

8.

*MOS QAJ NUSE*

Mos qaj nuse, mos qaj drite
Se te prishene stolite, 
-Le te prishene s'i dua
-Isha vajze u bera grua.

Mos qaj nuse moj manare
Se vjehera qe e ke prane'
Mu ne si* ti* te veshtron
Zemra shpirti i kendon.

Mos qaj nuse moj e mire
Mos e deshpero bandille, 
Bej te fala vajzerise
Sot gezoniu*** nuserise.

Ti mos qaj por hidhu valle
Packa se benesh**** me halle,
Gezoje ti nuserine
Hallet ikne vene e vine.

*Fjalor:*
Si* - sy
Ti** - ty
Gezoniu*** - gezoju
Benesh**** - behesh

----------


## MI CORAZON

E kam njohur Sejdi Kondin. Ka qene goxha burre i fisem!

----------


## Plaku me kostum

9.


*HAPE VALLEN!*

Hape vallen mos e mbill (mbyll)
Moj xhane, mos e mbill,
Ne mes te ballit ke nje ill(yll)
Moj zogez, ke nje ill.
Hiqen vallen shtruar-o
Moj nuse sishkruar-o,
Se vjeheri eshte zgjuar-o
Moj lule, zgjuar-o.
Te veshtron ai ne si(sy)
Nuse gusha-farfuri.
Sa lezet vallja te ka
Nusja jone e zgjedhura.
Hape vallen mos ju nda.
Te ka trimi me sevda
Moj lulez. me sevda...

*Shenim:* Kendohet nga kunatat dhe kusherirat diten e pare te ardhjes se nuses, ne mbremje vone.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

10.

*O VELLA*

O vella qostek-ergjend*
Ngrehu dhe mos rri i rende**
Vish rrobat e dil te porta
Te te shohin e gjithe bota,
Te te shohij vilajeti
Nga Filati njam*** te deti.
O vella te keqen motra
Dil dhe nje here ne lodra****
Se neser te qeshin bota;
Neser hyn ne rradhe te madhe
S'je me bari me cangadhe*****.

*Fjalor:*
Qostek-ergjend* - zinxhir ore prej argjendi
Mos rri i rende** - ne kete rast i merzitur
Njam*** - deri, gjer.
Ne lodra**** - ne loje, dil te lozesh dhe nje here me shoket, se neser martohesh behesh burre i madh.
Bari me cangadhe***** - bari me nje tufe te vogel, te formuar nga kafshet e imta te disa familjeve. 

*Shenim*: Kjo kenge kendohet nje dite para fillimit te dasmes.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

11.

*LUHEJ VALLJA NE FSHAT*

Luhej vallja ne fshat
Gjegj cobani* lart ne mal;
Te cobani kush na vete?
Thote vasha vete une!
U nis vasha edhe vate, 
Cobani porsa e pa
Foljedan** vasho i tha.
Rri vasho te flem' nje nate,
S'ta jap beson o coban.
Vate nate e mesnate,
Gjegji nana  zen e vashes;
Cobani e hodhi qafes,
Pa i ra nje rrukullime***
Sot ne stan presin urime..

*Fjalor:* 
Gjegj cobani* - degjon bariu
Foljedan** - miresevjen
Rrukullime*** - tatepjete

----------


## Toffee

O plak mos shpernda vjersha e kenge te "minoritarve" se do perjashtohesh nga forumi "shqiptar"..  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> O plak mos shpernda vjersha e kenge te "minoritarve" se do perjashtohesh nga forumi "shqiptar"..


hahahah vertet? :O

/ndalon se shkruari  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:  apo te vdes martir? lol

----------


## Toffee

> hahahah vertet? :O
> 
> /ndalon se shkruari   apo te vdes martir? lol


Pyet shefin, se ai ka "pergjigje" per te gjitha pyetjet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## arba.t

> Pyet shefin, se ai ka "pergjigje" per te gjitha pyetjet


kush eshte shefi ?..

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> kush eshte shefi ?..


Njeri ketu veshur me te kuqe.

----------


## littlegirl

> Njeri ketu veshur me te kuqe.


veshur me tkuqe ? vec te 1 mshkon mendja... ;P

----------

